# Revell UDT Boat Re-release Painting Reference



## NaslRogues (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am a new member of the site with a quick question: I have the Revell UDT Boat kit and am curious about the deck. Would it have been a natural wood deck or a painted wood deck? I have done image searches of the boat but found no photos of the deck. Any/all help appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Whole thing painted. There is a bit on the boat in the Squadron Landing Craft in Action book. AFAIK the boats are largely wood all over.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey, welcome to Hobbytalk!!!!!:wave:
If you're looking for photos then try www.navsource.org unless you've already done it. And since the navy probably would not pay for a wood varnish then yeah most likely they were painted all over.


----------

